# Happy Birthday Colinsuds!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy 17th! Hope you have a good one. By the by, where are all the youngsters these days?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday......


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy birfday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Colinsuds.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Colin!!! WoooHooooo, only 17, that's sweet. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday :devil:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horrorday


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy..... Happy..... Happy...... BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Colin!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam i wish i was 17 ---happy birthday


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birfday!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy happy birthday
from all of us to you
happy happy birthday
may your dreams come true................


woops really bad flashback to a time a TGIFriday's

happy birthday anyway


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Bday, C-man!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanx everyone! And to answer your question sinister were all at school....or partying it up  right now im actually focussing on applying for this school in BC so it taking up alot of my spare time over the holidays


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Colin, have you explored all of the options available to you? Time tested careers such as beach bum, living at home with your folks till you're 43, pro haunt owner????


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy birthday to youhoo!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Belated B-day! :> Better late than never right? LOL


----------

